# MK4 24V VR6 Oil Pressure & Oil Temp gauge *NEW SOUTH PERFORMANCE* INSTALL/WIRING DIY



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay so as the title states ill be doing a DIY for installation and wiring of NEW SOUTH PERFORMANCE gauges, i use only new south parts. no Oil relocation kit or anything else. 

** so before we start i have to say that you are doing this at your OWN RISK and if you blow up your car of anything then that's all on you. Also if you don't have the safety equipment required to do this... then please don't even think about it, accidents can happen and they WILL happen if you're careless/reckless 
*AGAIN DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!***



So a list of a few things you will need BEFORE you get started.....

*** EYE WARE, JACK AND JACK STANDS ARE A MUST DON'T BE CARELESS!*
** ALSO DISCONNECT YOUR BATTERIES NEGATIVE (-) SIDE! BEFORE MESSING AROUND WITH ANY WIRING** 
* DON'T DO THIS WHILE THE CAR IS HOT!!!! LET IT SIT FOR A FEW HOURS BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT THIS! BURNS AREN'T COOL*

1) New South Performance - Oil pressure gauge
2) New South Performance - Oil Temp gauge
3) New South Performance - Dual Gauge Steering Column Pod
4) New South Performance - Drain Plug With Temp Sensor Port
5) tools... sockets, wire cutters, i used heat shrink tubing, heat gun or you can also use a lighter, also 3M double sided tape. 
im sure there is more that i am missing ill add them later as i remember!

Step ONE: 









Have a set of these......









Jack up your car... i only jacked up the passenger side because its easy to get to the Oil FILTER HOUSING and also it moves some of the oil to the opposite side of of the Oil pan. 

STEP TWO:









Fully lower the steering wheel and telescope it all the way out. also you have to remove the trim under the steering wheel and the fuse panel. if you cant figure that part out maybe this DIY isnt for you lol.









now i fitted in both gauges in the pod and ran the wires down and under the steering wheel. *NOTE* you don't need to use a u-bracket or the rubber bands to hold them in place as they are a VERY snug fit to being with. 









this is what they should look like installed *NOTE* dont use the 3m tape yet as we want to make sure everything is working before is tape it down. ALSO the gauges can go in what ever order you want. if you want temp on the left go for it there is plenty of wire.









how i routed all the wiring...... I HIGHLY recommend labeling all the wires first.... why you ask? well ill tell you... the oil pressure gauge has a WHITE wire that gets wired to the sender and a YELLOW wire that goes to the dimmer switch. The oil TEMP has a WHITE wire that goes to the DIMMER switch and a blue wire that goes to the sender. DONT GET THE WHITES MIXED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and as always all red go together and all the black wires go together.


STEP THREE: (senders)









i installed the senders first then wired everything together. ill start with the oil pressure sender... i used the NEW SOUTH oil drain plug w/ sender port. idk why people wont do this boggles my mind. if you hit something to damage the sender... its already way to late for your oil pan anyway. :screwy::screwy::screwy: also make sure you have the sender already connected to the drain plug. OIL WILL COME OUT LOL 









remove your oil drain plug and insert the new drain plug W/ SENDER *NOTE* DONT FORGET THE CRUSH WASHER  then clean up the area and that's done!










lol don't do what i did..... i moved my oil can and forgot to move it back fml lol. 










Okay this is the view from UNDER THE CAR LOOKING UP AT THE OIL FILTER HOUSING. I'm sorry i couldn't install the sender and take postures as its a tight squeeze. there is from what i found anyway only ONE open port on the 24v motor im 99% sure its the same as the .:R32 motor. BEFORE you pull out the plug from the housing make sure you have the sender attached to the new south adapter (the oil pressure gauge comes with this!!) also they have TOTALLY redesigned the sender it is tiny and compact now! fits perfectly now!!!










one more view of it installed just to show haha.

STEP FOUR: (wiring) 









this is the view FROM IN THE CAR... LOOKING UP FROM UNDER THE DASH? PLEASE don't ask what all the white S*IT i have zero clue why its there or what the PO was thinking? but anyway this is your wiring harness... i put both SENDER cables (BLUE for oil temp and the harness that comes with the Oil pressure) through this grommet. and from the other side it looks like....... 










the wires will come out from behind here... simply remove this relay box (push clip in the back and pull up) 









comes out here just pull them out so you have some slack to route them in your bay. i ran the oil pressure harness around the air cleaner box and battery them straight down to the sender and clipped it together (just snaps into the sender) then for the BLUE wire (oil temp) ran it straight down near the dogbone mount to the oil pan/sender location. *NOTE* zip tie harness and blue temp wire and MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T HIT ANYTHING HOT OR GET CAUGHT IN THE FANS OR PINCHED IN ANYTHING THEY WILL MOVE AROUND! 









so i used some heat shrink tubing to make sure the wire didn't fall off or get wet. i recommend doing this as well... i also recommend using solder to hold it all together and get a perfect connection. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO SOLDER DON'T TRY IT NOW haha will work just fine with out it and no need to do any damage to the sender or to yourself!

STEP FIVE (Power, Grounding, Dimmer Switch) 

So there are ton of places you can run wires.. this is how i chose to do it. it worked perfectly so im not going to change it and i also feel that it is the best way to do so.









i dont have big hands to this part was simple for me.... i simply just disconnected the dimmer switch and pulled it out to the side (above fuse panel) there will be 3 cables..... GRAY..... GRAY W/ Blue stripe.... AND BROWN. take the YELLOW AND WHITE wires that YOU LABELED "Dimmer" and splice them BOTH into the GRAY/BLUE cable for the dimmer switch. tuck back all the wiring and reconnect the dimmer switch. 

http://s28.postimg.org/e9lyxgzml/IMG_4808.jpg
this is a view from under the dash looking up.. you will see this panel its VERY VERY VERY VERY hard to miss lol. you can see from here the YELLOW (75X) this is 12v ONLY WHEN THE CAR IS TURNED ON. so its perfect for this install. i went ahead and wired all the red power wires together and connected them to the YELLOW (75X)........ the others are CONSTANT POWER DO NOT USE THEM FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *NOTE* you can also use the 75X for aftermarket amp and anything that will require 12v only when the car is on.... 









also on the same panel there just so happens to be a PERFECT grounding area!! YAYY!!!!!! so i wired all the black negative wires together and connected them to this ground. simple. 

STEP SIX (test and clean up!)

at this point everything is wired together and in it place.... so i went ahead and reconnected my negative side of the battery...... here goes nothing! 









after battery was reconnected i took the car around the block a few times.....









YES YES YES i KNOW I KNOW my oil pressure is SUPER LOW @ IDLE its due to my oil pan having a crack in it and the PO trying to JB wield it shut lol \. have new oil pan \ pump that ill be installing this weekend! but anyway if you did it all correctly then you would have a working temp and pressure gauge the light up and dim with you move the simmer switch! 









so after i triple checked then checked AGAIN all my connection and was happy with the out come i THEN used my handy 3M tape (its clear in the pics) i used some on each side of the wires and the a small strip to hold all the wires in the center of the gauge to prevent any pinching or rubbing.









cleaned up all the extra wiring and zip tied everything out of sight and now it looks like this! all done and its been a week everything is still working perfect! 

hope this helps you guys that were a bit unsure of how to do this. i know it a basic install but whatever its my first DIY so better to start with something easy haha. anyway feel free to comment or message me with any questions. Of if i need to add/change anything if its unclear! good luck to all and have fun!!!


----------



## TargaTop (May 28, 2009)

Very nice write up:thumbup:, I will be installing my set promptly

Thanks for taking the time out to post one


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

not a problem at all! also i bought all my stuff from ECS tuning. was cheaper than buying them from new south after shipping haha go figure!:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

ttt:thumbup:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

very easy ground spot right underneath the gauges on the steering column, fyi.

the likelihood that 0-5v gauges will burn out is low, but I'd personally prefer a fused +12v connection, just in case. a $1 fuse is better than buying new gauges.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I do like that actually, i may switch to that set up. Did you use add a circuit for that?


----------



## silvereik (Jun 21, 2014)

What size thread was in that open port?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

oh man looks good! I need these in my life!!


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to say 1/4in. I had to use the adapter that the kit came with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

I would add to this guide that the alternative is to use the NS performance sender relocation kit. This moves the sender from the top of the oil filter to a more accessible location (I attached it to the SAI bracket). It requires pulling the front clip to install, but allows you to take a reading from the same place as the stock sender for the idiot light, makes it much easier to address any issues related to that light (I was getting false alarms), and allows you to install a separate temperature sender in the same place.


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just installed the same NS oil pressure gauge on my 2004 2.8 GLI, and after driving for 15 minutes it stopped working as soon as I switched off the car, and the needle got stuck at the last highest reading.....Could it be a bad sender? 

There's 2 bolts available so I installed the it to the 2nd screw above the oil filter. Should I change the sender to the other empty screw? 

NOTE: I started the car after letting it sit for 40 minutes and it started working all normal again. :screwy:


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

How do you have 2 open? Is it a 12v 2.8? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

it's a 2004 jetta 2.8 24v, Im at work right now and can't take a pic, tomorrow I'll be changing it to the other bolt and
see if the oil pressure goes away after the engine is shut.


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, I installed the gauge in the same place as you did. 

While driving to work today the gauge started to work normally BUT later on it started to read high pressure (+50psi) at idle, and as soon as I pressed on gas
the pressure increased and remained high. If I leave the car on idle the pressure keeps on increasing. 

Could it be a non working relief valve? or a bad sender?


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Min psi while warm @2k. Rpm you should be at about 28psi. Normal driving can be anywhere from 28-80psi (pending on speed and oil weight) whit a max of 105psi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

yes I get those numbers for a while, but after 30 minutes of driving they rise. I'm going to change the engine oil with a high mileage valvoline 10w-40 and see
if the problem goes away.

I got this car from a friend on april and he never changed the engine oil for 4 months he drove it around after buying it from an auto auction.
I've changed the oil 4 times to get rid of clogged oil. Got new valve cover seals, spark plugs, radiator and cooling fans.

It's a PG 2004 2.8 GLI, it would be great to know the last owner just to know what parts of the engine were serviced.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol before you change your oil about 100 miles before... Add in some seafoam will help loosen any clogged valves/channels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

hehehe Im scared of doing that, ive seen some videos. Any tips you wanna share?opcorn:


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I do it before ever oil change. Just measure out how much you need (I have an extra oil cooler so I use more oil). And add that to your oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

You add seafoam to your oil? before changing it? or to the new oil? also to the throtle body?


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

BEFORE, it will thin out your oil a LOT. Just add I want to say it's one ounce of seafoam to one qt of oil (make sure to check that lol) I don't do the TB as I manually clean that every 10k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

alright ill go get that right now and do the oil change tomorrow morning. I'll cruise around tonight with the seafoam to let it work.


----------



## al_golfmk4 (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright!!! I changed my engine oil now the gauge started to work fine, I was 250 miles away from changing my oil.eace:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

ADDED TO THE FAQ DIY SECTION :beer: See my signature for the updated information.

-Charles


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that it all worked out!!!!

And awesome Charles!! Thanks!! I'll be doing a few more 24v DIYs as many have disappeared over the years haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Scottedontknow said:


> I'm glad to hear that it all worked out!!!!
> 
> And awesome Charles!! Thanks!! I'll be doing a few more 24v DIYs as many have disappeared over the years haha
> 
> ...


No problem! I'll keep an eye out for them but once you complete them PM me and I can see about adding them.

-Charles


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Bump  will be doing boost and EGT soon!


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Just waiting for my vdo gauges and LEDs to get here! They doing the write up for water temp and voltmeter!!


----------



## Kerauto (Dec 17, 2015)

I really appreciate it.Thank you.

I have question,I bought oil pressure tester,but idk how to install it,I think should buy sender too.

Please any advice will be good for me,where can i buy this sender ? i bought oil pressure tester here : Link


----------



## Low_Mk4 (Jul 12, 2018)

Can you repost pics? There are no images anymore


----------

